# painting simulated '67 hood scoop to look correct.



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Trying to keep with originality. When painting a reproduction non-functional hood scoop on the '67 (or 65-67 for that matter), would the portion that looks like it lets in air (but doesn't) be painted the body color as well, or should it be painted or left black? Thank you.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Black you don't want to make it blend in...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Black makes it look "functional". Technically it was body color.:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric is correct. The one on my '65 is all blue charcoal, in and out, but because it's a dark color, you don't notice it's not functional. The one on my '67 is functional, and the whole scoop is semi gloss black (burgundy car). I think the contrasting color looks good on it. What I did, way back when, was to take a cut-off wheel in a die grinder, and I went along the back side of the scoop at a right angle to the slots. Made a few passes, and I ended up with a functional scoop, but with the grille bars still intact. To me, it looks better than a hogged out scoop, and it keeps the dragonflys and birds out of my intake............


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I painted mine black but with the blue charcoal paint you can hardly tell.


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

They were black from the factory!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They most certainly were NOT black from the factory. The only ones that were black were on paint code A cars (Starlight Black) !!


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

They most certainly WERE.


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am the original owner of my car. Mine and every other one was black in the fake grill area in the hood scoop, and this has been discussed many times before;

Hood scoop insert question - PY Online Forums

Not gloss paint either.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mr. Old Goat 67 YOU THE MAN, cause you are correct!!!!!!!! Les


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I most certainly must heat up the oven, so that I can eat my crow WARM. It looks like they were, indeed, a flat black inside the scoop, and body color on the outside. I have owned many of these cars over the years, but when I got into them over 30 years ago, they were ten-year old used cars. Most did not have original paint, and had been "upgraded" with air shocks, mag wheels, loud pipes, and ample primer splotches. From what I remember, the scoop inserts were always painted body color (cheapy paint job style). None of the GTO's I had (all '65-'66'67's) ever had a black scoop insert. An ORIGINAL OWNER would CERTAINLY know what color his hood scoop insert was from the factory. Old Goat, I apologize profusely!!!! My mistake.
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I had a 66...the scoop was all body color, factory paint. I had a 67...likewise. Paint your hood ornament WHATEVER color you like!! OR use a ramair one, or paint the whole car 60% gloss black......:rofl::cheers


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Guys,

If I may chime in with a question for all of you.......here is my 66 pictured shortly after I bought it in April of 08........Notice the chrome hood insert.....

Sence then I have put new carpet, new steering wheel (wood after market), and most of all a rebuilt 389 66 correct motor.......

My question is; In the Spring I plan to repaint the car its original Blue Charcoal color....I noticed a couple of you have this color on your 67s.......Should I repaint the insert Black, Blue Charcoal or have it re-chromed........I think the Chrome will really stand out and look pretty neat up against the blue charcoal....But I am looking to have my 66 look as much original as possible....But again, as some of you know from reading my other posts...I do have a T400 trany and currently putting a 66 shifter in to appear more original. So I'm getting away from its originality a little already...What do you guys think?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '65 is Blue Charcoal, as is Rukee's '65, and it's a really nice color. It also looks "up to date" when compared to modern colors on cars today. I would keep the chrome scoop insert, and buy another one and have it painted Blue Charcoal when the car gets painted. You can switch scoop inserts in about 5 minutes for a different look any time you want. Eric, thanks for the support. I remember a friend buying an original paint '67 back in 1980, and I'm certain the whole insert was cameo ivory, but I still have to give the nod to an original owner with and original car. Perhaps there were differences depending on the manufacturing plant?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, I was thinking that also...there was a discussion about the proper color for the "front fender extensions" under the headlights for 66/67....some say black, others say body color....... Earl, I have several hood ornaments here. I have milled a few open. I was going to chrome one, I think it looks sweet !arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, I've never seen the front fender extensions on a '66-'67 any color other than body color.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Neither have I.


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

Jeff,
Thanks for the apology, but I don't deserve it. I don't know your height really, but you are a BIG man in my opinion. All I was doing here was trying to let you younger fellows know what was original and what was not. I feel that it is us OLDER fellows responsibility to get the info we have had all this time out there for what it's worth.

That being said, it comes down to "it's your car". Do it like you want to. I do. I have many mods done to mine and I catch hell from the "purists" for changing my bench to buckets and a console, disk brakes, Ram Air pan on top of a non Ram Air engine, monochromatic mirror, power windows, dual remote sport outside mirrors, Rally Gauge package WITH voltmeter built in (one of one), Hydroboost brakes, third brake light, running lights, gear vendors OD, blacked out tail panel, AM/FM Cassette radio, etc, etc. etc.

It's MY car also! All mods have been done for 42 years with strict adherence to being able to revert back to stock without having altered the car so as to make that not possible, by whoever gets it after I'm gone. I've always respected from day one, that it WOULD be a classic one day, and I WAS correct! That day is definitely here now. That's what happens IF you live long enough! Sure has been fun. Hope it continues till I get done with this restoration....

If anyone is interested, this is a link my son started on his local Chebby truck board (my chosen painter is a truck guy also), that details pretty much all 42 years of it's existence;Six pages so far and counting, metal work and sanding takes a while... 

Louisiana Classic Truck Club • View topic - Old Goat's 67 GTO build

Now, bringing up the scoop and fender extension color questions again, they were BOTH black originally, but there has been some debate about the fender extensions being body color from one plant, but I have never seen one that wasn't black there, unless it was a LAZY painters paint job. Believe me, there are a LOT of those guys out there! The black extensions were done that way to match the plastic grill housing, so as not to have that abrupt color change above the bumper.


Hope all this rambling on helps someone, FWIW,

Cheers,
Charles


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Charles, could you post some cool GTO pics? Eric:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, Charles. I was a mere kid when these cars were new, too young to drive. I DO remember them well, though. Most of the "bigger kids" drove '55-'57 Chevies with the wheel wells cut and the front bumper removed. When I was a young GTO owner in the late '70's, they were merely cheap used cars. In 1980, I think my '66 hardtop was about the only goat in town with decent paint on it. I've had a lot of experience with these cars, but I never bought one new. That's the key. I screw up all the time, but it's the best way I know of learning. Someone once said, "If you don't want to make any mistakes, don't do anything". I have a lot of fun with my cars, and a lot of fun talking to the folks that are interested. That's the most rewarding part of this hobby. As a side note, the reason I got into GTO's in the first place was because they had the best lines and were just plain FAST. I never thought they'd be worth the $$ they are today, but I always knew they reeked of class, and class never goes out of style. I've had the two I currently own for nearly 30 years, and they've been tagged and driven every year since they were made. One thing, on the fender extensions: '66 GTO's had an Argent Silver grille cup, while the '67 grille is black. I had silver extensions on my '66, but the whole car was Platinum Silver!! As for hieight, I'm no John Wayne. More like a Paul Newman sized guy, but without the Paul Mewman! Take Care.


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

Eric,
I'll be glad to try, let me know what you'd like to see, I put many in the build tread, but I'll try.

Jeff,
I have been searching for years as to the PROPER term I wanted to use when I tried to describe my GTO. I never really came up with it until I got and read Darwin Holmstrom's new book this year, "Pontiac's Great One".
On the page just before the Contents page, he says "Few cars before or after posses the presence of the 1967 GTO". That is the word I have been looking for for 42 years!

Of course, I AM BIASED!

Charles


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mr. Charles you going to try and make WICHITA this year. We have 4 original owners in the club. A 64 65 67 & 68. Sold my 66 when I headed to the Marines in 69. Didn't think I would need it for awhile. Found a 64 back in 84 and had learned by then not to let her go. LES


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

Les,

I'd love to, but painter is just in the priming stage right now, I'll probably get it back to start reassembly in March or April so I don't think she will be roadworthy til the end of year.
Louisiana Classic Truck Club • View topic - Old Goat's 67 GTO build


I plan to put in a GV overdrive, that would be a good test for it all!

Charles


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

I am only 44 years old, and when I restored my first GTO in 1984-87, I did the scoops 9a 69 non functioning set) black after extensive research. When I was 17 I bought my first car- a 67 Firebird, and was immediately stricken with an unknown compulsion in my high school peer group and generation- the urge to actually restore my car to original, remove the aluminum mags, lower the jacked-up rear-end, strip the orange shag rug out of the package tray, and get rid of the 'arrest me red' paint and revert to Cameo Ivory with black vinyl top. I did insist, however on 60 series BF Goodrich tires for that mean low profile and still ride my cars with 65 series radials to this day( Diamondback redlines.) But getting back to the scoops (making the long story short again) I was convinced that the flat black was correct. But over the years I have encountered many scoops here and there that were body color throughout, and a on few of them I found that they had original paint (barn cars, junkyard, pieces in boxes stripped off of wrecks, and left to collect dust for 40 years in a garage) So I have some inkling that the consistency of this 'rule' was imperfect from plant to plant and assembly line worker to worker...Otherwise the majority of the cases were repaints and back in the day repainst being common on cars more than a few years old, my feeling is that workmanship in various body shops was such that you didn't see bodymen take the trouble to mask off the black or repaint the black louvers. I recall my Dad and uncles having their cars painted after about 3-4 winters, and there was overspray, traces of making tape, and typical stuff like that from the corner body shop...going about painting the scoops that required all that extra effort and one just didn't receive that from the shops for the kind of prices they charged to paint peoples' cars then.


----------

